# Blue Jasmine



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not going to say much as I know Todd, Mike or Ossage will do a top to bottom review that would kick me to the curb but this is a very good movie. Not your usual Woody Allen romp about the scenery and verbiage, no it is a woman who was caught, voluntarily to be sure in a life of wealthy servitude that she did not realize until she made the "Call" and then oh my. Life turns to a loaf of burned bread overnight or so it seems.
I think I shall stop there and let the pro's do the best as that is what they do.

Suffice it to say the as always,Woody scores his movies with music (Records from his personal library) and the sweet sounds of blues and jazz flow like warm butter. Brilliant.

Ok Pros, take it, look I don't even have any pictures.

Video - B - Some soft scenes, some softening of color to reflect time. 

Audio - B - Good music, excellent dialogue intelligibility but nothing particularly exciting, it just worked.

Not sure if its still true, but in an interview with Woody many years ago, he said that his soundtrack music his hand picked by Woody himself using records and now probably we can expand that definition to recordings, all from his own collection. I personally LOVE his soundtracks. We used to be able to hear the ticks and pops of those old records, now they sound pretty clean.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Blue Jasmin*

For some reason I have never been into Woody Allen's films but I do plan on watching this one. My wife saw the movie while it was at the theater and she thought it was a very good film and Cate Blanchetts work is outstanding.
I enjoy a film with good storyline and if the acting is excellent even better.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmin*

I understand, Woody is not for everyone and not all of his movies are even for Woody fans. I enjoy most of his work, especially as a director because he is way cheap so the movie must work on its own as no major special effects will be on screen. Secondly I find his writing so clever sometimes, he seems to have a way to tap into life that not many other writers do.

Hope you enjoy it as it is NOT a typical happy feel good movie.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Blue Jasmin*

I don't know if you you've seen Rachel Getting Married but that movie was kinda gloomy. I asked my wife if Blue Jasmine was like Rachel Getting Married and she said it was different. 
The not happy feel good movies can be slow at times and a one time see because it can be too depressing to re watch.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmin*

Good news, it is not like that movie, your wife is correct, as I am sure you are aware, they always are. 

Woody was able to inject some humor as well as pathos into the movie and it is a movie not entirely like The Queen of Versailles, in that early on we realize the position Jasmin has gotten into and we do not really feel so sorry for her, maybe a bit of incredulity to be sure, but Woody and the cast, mainly Cate, slowly bring us to a side of understanding what happened and how some behaviors that are learned cannot be easily shed and some feelings we have towards others will be greatly influenced by the way we look at each other. Jealousy, condescension, hate, understanding, love, family and demise are all looked at with a non judgmental eye of the camera.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

It sounds really interesting now.
Once I see it I'll let you know what I though.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmin*

Thank You, that is very kind of your good sir. :T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I finally watched the movie. Boy Cate was amazing with her performance. I can see why she was having the mental issues. Interesting how you can have it all or seem to have it all and loose it to the point of changing your life for the worst. Can't say more to not spoil it for someone that has not seen it but I really recommend it.


----------

